
Generative Zoology with Neural Networks - cortesi
https://corte.si/posts/code/genzoo/
======
Scaevolus
Silhouettes don't have enough information for a neural network to really learn
the structural relations. You can do "generative zoology" with full color and
get very convincing results-- here's a GAN trained on beetle illustrations:
[https://www.cunicode.com/works/confusing-
coleopterists](https://www.cunicode.com/works/confusing-coleopterists)

------
totetsu
If the images are all black and white, why not train in a two tone, or
greyscale colour space?

------
mkl
What neat results! Did you exclude the plants and shellfish? How many images
were in the training set?

By my calculations that training would cost you ~$700 on AWS. Is that right?

4 * 24h * $7.20/h = $691.20

$7.20/h for an 8 GPU instance: [https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/instance-
types/p2/](https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/instance-types/p2/)

------
tunnuz
Beautiful!

